# Brussel Sprouts



## trainhound (Jan 29, 2008)

Can goats eat Brussel Sprouts and the branch they are attached to?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have fed it to them before --- but they weren't to keen on them, I dont blame them BLECK!


----------



## FrancineR (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello! Im a new goat owner of two Nigerian Dwarf goats. 
This afternoon while preparing some fresh Brussel sprouts, I put aside some leafs from the sprout and offered them to the goats. The female ate one and walked away, lol. The wether, on the other hand, took great pleasure in consuming what I offered him. I guess goats have personal preferences like we do.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS!
Your doe is smart I wouldnt eat them either.
Remember just a little, you don't want to overdo it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine love broccoli stems. We haven't tried brussels...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They likely won't eat the stem, but you can try. I LOVE brussel sprouts and the goats don't mind cleaning them up off the stems either!

Of course, all new foods in moderation. Don't go dumping 10lbs of sprouts in the pen.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine love them! But I only give as a treat in the fall since I know they can cause gas in humans....so maybe bloat in a goat?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Our goats got into my garden this year. Nary a Brussel Sprout survived..... and nary a sign of bloat....

Sigh... it was going to be a decent harvest.... pregoat.


----------



## siberian (Jun 8, 2016)

Wished I knew this when I was young, I would have got goats much sooner


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I chop them up a little if they're too big. Don't goats have little mouths for their size?!?

Mine get every kitchen scrap I can save for them except animal products, chocolate, avocado & the green parts of potatoes, tomatoes, eggplants & peppers.

Beans & cruciferous vegetables like cauliflower, broccolli & brussels sprouts give us gas because they have a sort of sugar molecule or something that we can't digest. Bacteria in our intestines, however, can digest it. Those bacteria then produce the gas. Beano pills give us the enzyme we lack so we can digest that substance instead of feeding the gas producing bacteria.

Since goats have such amazing digestive systems I'm betting they'd be able to handle it fine.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, they handle it just fine. I was REALLY looking forward to those brussels sprouts in my garden. Nary a one left I tell you:veryangry:


----------

